
I'm an academic, and I feel underpaid and over-monitored - montalbano
https://www.theguardian.com/higher-education-network/2018/jul/20/im-an-academic-and-i-feel-underpaid-and-over-monitored
======
grosjona
The author should just quit their academic role and become a bureaucrat. If
you can't beat them, join them. It's one of the paradoxes of our society;
those who have the most power to change things are also the least interested
in doing so.

